
Lessons From My Failed Startup - SeanOC
https://medium.com/on-startups/5e912a457276
======
jacquesm
More medium.com spam, for the love of whatever is holy to you why do you keep
spamming HN with this stuff? Props to you guys for figuring out how to beat
the spam/voting ring detectors but you're ruining one of the nicer websites
that I know about.

~~~
SeanOC
Author of the post here. Is the only reason you think the post is spam that
it's hosted on medium?

I mostly posted this there to try it out but if there is something wrong with
doing so (other than seeing a tld of medium.com), I'd really appreciate
hearing about it.

~~~
jacquesm
Medium.com has been literally _flooding_ the HN front page in the last few
weeks, not a day goes by without 1, 2 or as earlier today even 4 articles (for
want of a better term) on the homepage.

Comparable content from other sources would normally not gain nearly as many
upvotes in as short a time as the medium.com stuff does.

You know there is something afoot when a medium.com story gets more upvotes
and appears on the homepage _seconds_ after being posted contrasted with for
instance an article written by Joe Armstrong or phys.org article about the
visualization of chemical bonds being formed and broken.

That's not proof by a long shot but there is definitely something going on
there.

